# What ever happened to Home hostels ?



## Flash Light (Jan 11, 2014)

They where everywhere in the 1970s cause cool people wanted to open there homes to world travelers now the few that are left cost as much as a B&B.


----------



## benjysirois (Jan 11, 2014)

For the same reasons bottled water exists...your money...

Also might have to do with society's idea that if you have money...you're a better person.


----------



## wizehop (Jan 11, 2014)

Maybe it morphed into couch surfing:

https://www.couchsurfing.org/


----------



## Tude (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah I heard that stuff when I was in early college. Nowadays - it's couch surfing ... well in my world.


----------



## travelin (Jan 11, 2014)

id like to do it but im far from having a facility I could offer like a hostel. at this time anyone who makes it to the gate gets fed and gets to sleep out of the weather. it might not be fancy, maybe nothing more than a barn floor, but the offer is there. problem is, im far off normal traveler paths. im not in line between any of the big cities.


----------



## benjysirois (Jan 11, 2014)

Tude said:


> Yeah I heard that stuff when I was in early college. Nowadays - it's couch surfing ... well in my world.


I never had any luck with couchsurfing. The people who use it always responded to me 2 weeks to a month late.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 11, 2014)

I use couchsurfing but it does require a substantial amount of online legwork, patience & luck.


----------

